# Pc übertakten [cpu]



## orangeGER (18. August 2010)

*Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ich würde gerne diesen Pc [cpu] übertakten damit er wierder fixer läuft!

Anmelden - IhreIT ...denn Ihre Zufriedenheit ist unser Ziel!

nur mein problem ist, dass im bios alle Sachen die mit dem prozessor zutun haben grau unterlegt sind ! 
Wie kann ich diese frei schalten?


Sry da der Link nicht funktioniert hab ich hier alle Daten über meinen PC :

     Prozessor Eigenschaften:       Hersteller                                        AMD       Version                                           AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor       Externer Takt                                     200 MHz       Maximaler Takt                                    3700 MHz       Aktueller Takt                                    2100 MHz       Typ                                               Central Processor       Spannung                                          1.5 V       Status                                            Aktiviert       Sockelbezeichnung                                 Socket AM2


    BIOS Eigenschaften:       Datum System BIOS                                 02/21/08       Datum Video BIOS                                  05/23/07       Award BIOS Typ                                    Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG       Award BIOS Nachricht                               v        DMI BIOS Version                                  5.10 


 CPU-Eigenschaften:       CPU Typ                                           2x , 2100 MHz       Befehlssatz                                       x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3       L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB       L1 Datencache                                     64 KB       L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (Asynchronous)      Multi CPU:       Motherboard ID                                    OEM00000 PROD00000000       CPU #0                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz       CPU #1                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz       CPU #2                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz      CPU Auslastung:       CPU #1 / Core #1                                  0 %       CPU #1 / Core #2                                  71 %       CPU #1 / Core #3                                  71 %


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

^^Man siehe das man nichts sieht 
Schreibe doch einfach auf, was du da hast (Board, CPU, RAM, etc.) und teile es uns mit


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Tja, so sieht man sich wieder 
Du musst erstmal wissen welchen CPU Kühler du hast, da es ein Fertig-Pc ist, wird das kein guter Kühler drin sein.
Außerdem ist die CPU im 65nm Prozess hergestellt, und somit wirste den maximal auf 2,9 bis 3,0 GHz bringen, so meine Einschätzung.
Zudem liegt es auch am Board, wie weit du takten kannst
Wie das jetzt mit dem BIOS ist weis ich auch nicht, aber wenn du ne neuere BIOS Version drauf machst sollten die Flächen nicht grau hinterlegt sein.
Wie das geht weis ich allerdings nich.


----------



## Mischk@ (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Hallo,

Wir haben sehr gute HowTo zum Thema CPU übertakten ---> ( vorrausgestzt du weisst welche CPU du hast )http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/20

Wenn du dich da eingefuchst hast frag gerne weiter...

Wir brauchen sämtliche Daten deiner Pc Komponenten ( z.B. vom Mainboard : Asus P5Q-Pro usw... )

Ohne die Daten können wir dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...

Ach ja, und was willst du genau flotter machen ????

---------------------------

Aber welches Board du hast wissen wir immernoch nicht.... Weil meistens bei Fertig Pcs Mainboards verbaut sind, die eine Änderung nicht zulassen.


----------



## orangeGER (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      JULIANSCHMAHL-P
      Benutzername                                      Julian Schmahl

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           2x , 2100 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   3072 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Award (02/21/08)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
      Monitor                                           PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]  (LFD0W0034330)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek Digital Output (Realtek
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek Hi

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
      IDE Controller                                    NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator
      Festplatte                                        ST350063 0AS SCSI Disk Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic- Compact Flash USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic- SD/MMC USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H653N SCSI CdRom Device
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     Unbekannt

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         366622 MB (231485 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         10315 MB (1096 MB frei)
      E: (NTFS)                                         99998 MB (82128 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 465.8 GB (307.3 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1  (192.168.178.29)
      Netzwerkkarte                                     NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           An OneNote 2007 senden
      Drucker                                           Lexmark 730 Series
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB-Geräte                                        AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick v1.1
      USB-Geräte                                        Standard-USB-Hub
      USB-Geräte                                        Standard-USB-Hub
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Massenspeichergerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      Anbieter                                          Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Version                                           5.10
      Freigabedatum                                     02/21/2008
      Größe                                             1024 KB
      Bootunterstützung                                 Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Fähigkeiten                                       Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Unterstützte Standards                            DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Erweiterungen                                     PCI, USB

  [ System ]

    System Eigenschaften:
      Hersteller                                        Compaq-Presario
      Produkt                                           KQ369AA-ABD SR5431DE
      Seriennummer                                      3CR8110DZB
      Eindeutige Universal-ID                           806547A7-0B5D1310-8CF68924-E2AFA05B
      Startauslöser                                     Netzschalter

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Eigenschaften:
      Hersteller                                        ASUSTek Computer INC.
      Produkt                                           NARRA3
      Version                                           3.02
      Seriennummer                                      MS1C83R41704485

  [ Gehäuse ]

    Gehäuse Eigenschaften:
      Hersteller                                        Hewlett-Packard
      Version                                           Chassis Version
      Seriennummer                                      DM0001
      Gehäusetyp                                        Desktopgehäuse
      Boot-Up Status                                    Sicher
      Netzteilstatus                                    Sicher
      Temperaturstatus                                  Sicher
      Sicherheitsstatus                                 Keine

  [ Speichercontroller ]

    Speichercontroller Eigenschaften:
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            64-bit ECC
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Keine
      Unterstützter Speicher Interleave                 1-Way
      Aktueller Speicher Interleave                     1-Way
      Unterstützte Speichergeschwindigkeit              70ns, 60ns, 50ns
      Unterstützte Speichertypen                        DIMM
      Unterstützte Speicherspannung                     2.9V
      Maximale Speichermodulgröße                       1024 MB
      Speichersteckplätze                               4

  [ Prozessoren / AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor ]

    Prozessor Eigenschaften:
      Hersteller                                        AMD
      Version                                           AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor
      Externer Takt                                     200 MHz
      Maximaler Takt                                    3700 MHz
      Aktueller Takt                                    2100 MHz
      Typ                                               Central Processor
      Spannung                                          1.5 V
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 Socket AM2

  [ Cache / L1 Cache ]

    Cache Eigenschaften:
      Typ                                               Intern
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Betriebmodus                                      Write-Back
      Assoziativität                                    4-way Set-Associative
      Maximale Größe                                    128 KB
      Installierte Größe                                128 KB
      Unterstützter SRAM Typ                            Synchronous
      Aktueller SRAM Typ                                Synchronous
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Single-bit ECC
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 L1 Cache

  [ Cache / L2 Cache ]

    Cache Eigenschaften:
      Typ                                               Intern
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Betriebmodus                                      Write-Back
      Assoziativität                                    4-way Set-Associative
      Maximale Größe                                    512 KB
      Installierte Größe                                512 KB
      Unterstützter SRAM Typ                            Synchronous
      Aktueller SRAM Typ                                Synchronous
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Single-bit ECC
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 L2 Cache

  [ Speichermodule / A0 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 A0
      Typ                                               DIMM
      Geschwindigkeit                                   70 ns
      Installierte Größe                                1024 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  1024 MB

  [ Speichermodule / A1 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 A1
      Typ                                               DIMM
      Geschwindigkeit                                   70 ns
      Installierte Größe                                1024 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  1024 MB

  [ Speichermodule / A2 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 A2
      Typ                                               DIMM
      Geschwindigkeit                                   70 ns
      Installierte Größe                                512 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  512 MB

  [ Speichermodule / A3 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 A3
      Typ                                               DIMM
      Geschwindigkeit                                   70 ns
      Installierte Größe                                512 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  512 MB

  [ Speichergeräte / A0 ]

    Speicher Eigenschaften:
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             DIMM
      Größe                                             1024 MB
      Geschwindigkeit                                   800 MHz
      Gesamtbreite                                      64 Bit
      Datenbreite                                       64 Bit
      Geräteort                                         A0
      Bankort                                           Bank0/1
      Hersteller                                        7F7F7F7F7F510000
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Etikett                                           Keine
      Teilenummer                                       64T128020EU2.5B2

  [ Speichergeräte / A1 ]

    Speicher Eigenschaften:
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             DIMM
      Größe                                             1024 MB
      Geschwindigkeit                                   800 MHz
      Gesamtbreite                                      64 Bit
      Datenbreite                                       64 Bit
      Geräteort                                         A1
      Bankort                                           Bank2/3
      Hersteller                                        7F7F7F7F7F510000
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Etikett                                           Keine
      Teilenummer                                       64T128020EU2.5B2

  [ Speichergeräte / A2 ]

    Speicher Eigenschaften:
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             DIMM
      Größe                                             512 MB
      Geschwindigkeit                                   800 MHz
      Gesamtbreite                                      64 Bit
      Datenbreite                                       64 Bit
      Geräteort                                         A2
      Bankort                                           Bank4/5
      Hersteller                                        4000000000000000
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Etikett                                           Keine
      Teilenummer                                       V916764K24QCFW-G6

  [ Speichergeräte / A3 ]

    Speicher Eigenschaften:
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             DIMM
      Größe                                             512 MB
      Geschwindigkeit                                   800 MHz
      Gesamtbreite                                      64 Bit
      Datenbreite                                       64 Bit
      Geräteort                                         A3
      Bankort                                           Bank6/7
      Hersteller                                        4000000000000000
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Etikett                                           Keine
      Teilenummer                                       V916764K24QCFW-G6

  [ Steckplätze / PCI1 ]

    Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:
      Steckplatzbezeichnung                             PCI1
      Typ                                               PCI
      Status                                            Frei
      Datenbusbreite                                    32 Bit
      Länge                                             Kurz

  [ Steckplätze / PCIEX16 ]

    Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:
      Steckplatzbezeichnung                             PCIEX16
      Typ                                               PCI-E x1
      Status                                            Belegt
      Länge                                             Kurz

  [ Steckplätze / PCIEX1_1 ]

    Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:
      Steckplatzbezeichnung                             PCIEX1_1
      Typ                                               PCI-E x1
      Status                                            Frei
      Länge                                             Kurz

  [ Steckplätze / PCIEX1_2 ]

    Steckplatz-Eigenschaften:
      Steckplatzbezeichnung                             PCIEX1_2
      Typ                                               PCI-E x1
      Status                                            Frei
      Länge                                             Kurz


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                           2x 
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor
      CPUID Revision                                    00100F22h

    CPU Geschwindigkeit:
      CPU Takt                                          2109.58 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Datencache                                     64 KB
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (Asynchronous)

    Motherboard Eigenschaften:
      Motherboard ID                                    02/21/2008-MCP61P-NARRA3-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      Datum System BIOS                                 02/21/08
      Datum Video BIOS                                  05/23/07
      Award BIOS Typ                                    Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Nachricht                               v 
      DMI BIOS Version                                  5.10


--------[ Energieoptionen ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Eigenschaften:
      Aktuelle Stromquelle                              Netzanschluss
      Akkustatus                                        Kein Akku
      Akkulaufzeit gesamt                               Unbekannt
      Verbleibende Akkulaufzeit                         Unbekannt


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                           2x , 2100 MHz
      Befehlssatz                                       x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Datencache                                     64 KB
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (Asynchronous)

    Multi CPU:
      Motherboard ID                                    OEM00000 PROD00000000
      CPU #0                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz
      CPU #1                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz
      CPU #2                                            AMD Phenom(tm) 8400 Triple-Core Processor, 2109 MHz

    CPU Auslastung:
      CPU #1 / Core #1                                  0 %
      CPU #1 / Core #2                                  71 %
      CPU #1 / Core #3                                  71 %


----------



## zøtac (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Das ist ein OEM Board, damit kannst du OC vergessen, sry. Ausser du willst nach jedem hochfahren die einstellungen per Software neu festlegen^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Lade dir mal Everest in der aktuellen Version[Trail] und CPU-Z runter und schau nach was dir dort angezeigt wird (das was Win von sich gibt ist mehr als löchrig).

Im Zweifelsfall, falls möglich, zück einfach einen Fotoaparat o. Handy und mach paar Fotos vom Board und Bios und lade sie direkt hier hoch(damit man dann gemeinsam rätzeln darf um welches Board es sich handelt) 

Aber wie schon erwähnt sind die Erfolgsaussichten für ein erfolgreiches übertakten bei OEM Boards = 0 (mit Ausnahmen) 

Edit: sieht dein Board zufällig so aus? KLICK


----------



## orangeGER (18. August 2010)

Ich denke fast genau so ! Aber ich lad mal ein bild hoch!

Mach ich doch nicht ist zu dunkel  kb licht an zu machen  und kamera herauszuholen  mach ich morgen wenn wir das bis dahin nicht geklärt haben!

Soll ich mir den Pc holen ?? : Acer Aspire G7710 Predator Crusader


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

^^Nein, mit einem selbst zusammen gestellten/gebauten und auf deine Bedürfnisse angepassten Rechner fährst du meist günstiger und bekommst auch genau das was du möchtest/willst 
Das fertig Zeug von der Stange ist evtl. was für User die auch in naher Zukunft keine größeren Ansprüche stellen, oder sich dann, wenn es wieder eng wird, sich einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen (was auf lange Sicht immer teurer ist).


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Dein Rechner scheint ne ganz schöne Krücke zu sein ....

Hatte die CPU auch mal ... da is auch mit OC nicht viel zu holen, hatte meinen bis auf 2,7GHz aber aufgrund der PhenomI Architektur war das nich auch nich dolle ...

Kauf dir bitte keinen Fertigrechner!!
Wenn du Kohle dafür hast denn nen mal nen Budget und du bekommst hier nen guten Rechner zusammengestellt, ganz nach deinen Anforderungen ....


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Und dazu noch diese Grafikkarte.
Ich denke, das kannst du vollkommen vergessen


----------



## TH1984 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Papzt schrieb:


> Und dazu noch diese Grafikkarte.
> Ich denke, das kannst du vollkommen vergessen



ganz meine Meinung. Hier wirst du auch mit OC keine mehrleistung spüren können. Aus nem Polo kann man nunmal leider keinen Porsche machen.

Fertig-PC´s sollte man nicht pauschal verteufeln, es gibt durchaus gute. Aber da steht dann der Preis in keinem Verhältniss zu den Komponenten.

Daher: Lass dich hier im Forum beraten, und bau dir nen PC selbst zusammen.

grüße


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Konnt ihr mir das System empfehlen? 

Phenom II X4 955 BE
870ger Board
2x2Gb G.Skill Eco
GTX470/HD5870


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

ist top. 
Anständiges Netzteil noch
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich würde die GTX 460 GLH nehmen. die ist absolut Top
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample GLH, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (1213) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

Und wenn ich jetzt noch ein gutes netztteil nehme dann ist der pc ok?

Kann ich auf das mainboard {meines jetztigen]  einen Phemom II setzen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Wenn es ein AM2+ Board ist dann ja.


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Evtl Bios in betracht ziehen....ich würde allerdings nie ein OEM board weiter betreiben, wenn du aufrüstest


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

oem? aber wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues board hole angenommen das asrock dann muss ich ja auch alle anderen komponenten neu kaufen und somit den ganzen pc!


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



orangeGER schrieb:


> Kann ich auf das mainboard {meines jetztigen]  einen Phemom II setzen?



Ich habe doch auf der ersten Seite dein Board (was du jetzt im Rechner hast) velinkt 
Es ist ein Sockel AM2+ Board, geht aber laut Homepage nur bis zum Phenom 9600 (95W)


orangeGER schrieb:


> oem? aber wenn ich mir jetzt ein neues board hole angenommen das asrock dann muss ich ja auch alle anderen komponenten neu kaufen und somit den ganzen pc!


OEM: das Board was du jetzt hast ist ein OEM Board(auch wenn es von Asus kommt), jenes gibt es so nicht direkt im Handel zu erwerben (es wurde extra für HP und deren Rechner-Reihe so hergestellt/entworfen)
Und ja du müsstest schon einen fast neuen Rechner bauen, evtl. Festplatte und Optische-Laufwerke können übernommen werden 


orangeGER schrieb:


> Konnt ihr mir das System empfehlen?
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 BE
> 870ger Board
> ...


Dazu noch (wie schon erwähnt) ein ordentliches Netzteil, einen vernünftigen Kühler(Mugen 2, Brocken ...), ein solides Gehäuse und fertig


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Hier, da is die GTX 470 für nur 250Euros, ich weis aber nicht ob das Angebot dauerhafft ist!


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

250 € gib es nicht eine günstigerer die genau so gut ist?
Weil ich denke nicht das mein Vater damit einverstanden ist wenn ich mir jetzt noch nen pc hole !
Vor ner woche habe ich mir erst das iphone geholt! :O


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

also in dieser Leistungsklasse ist das die beste.

Dann solltest du dich nach einer GTX 460 umschauen.
Wenn die dann auch noch zu teuer ist, dann ne ATi Radeon HD 5770,
oder eben halt warten bis ATI die HD 6000er im ~ Oktober rausbringt, dann werden die jetztigen Karten wahrscheinlich billiger.

Und:  Verkauf  doch das olle iPhone, braucht doch eh kein Mensch


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Warum ist die 

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

teurer als die:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

die 2. hat doch mehr Speicher aber ist günstiger


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

^^Die eine hat GDDR5 und die andere GDDR3 Grafikspeicher drauf, außerdem ist die andere nur eine HD5550(schnelle Office-Karte)


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

So ich hab mir den jetzt so zusammenstellen lassen [gekauft] hoffe ihr seid zufrieden 

JCXUUQ Grafikkarte (PCIe) Club 3D CGAX-55524I 
HD2A48 Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 955 
TN5AD2 Netzteil Antec BP550Plus 550 Watt 
GDER12 Mainboard ASRock 880GXH/USB3 
ICIFGA Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Du hast nicht wirklich die Grafikkarte gekauft oder?
Das is ne office Karte xD

Da kannste genauso gut deine 8500GT einbauen...............
man man man...................stornier die Bestellung am besten mal^^

Wenn du eh keine Spiele spielst, kannste deine 8500GT in den Pc einbauen, spielst du Spiele, sollte es wenigstens ne Radeon HD 5770

EDIT:  Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich?


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

ey das ist jetzt nicht wahr ne? irgendeiner hat hier gesagt wenn du es eine nummer kleiner haben willst dann nimm die ! ((

1280x1240


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

1280x1024  geht ja noch, aber welche Spiele spielst du?

Ich habe das hiergeschrieben, es glaub ich keiner diese Karte empholen ^^

Aber sag mir am besten welche Spiele du spielst


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ja so richtig der hit ist die 5550 nicht, 
kommt aber drauf an was du zocken willst!

Was spielst du zuer zeit so?
SChau nach einer 5770 die sind der killer für ihr geld

dir hat man sicher die 57*50* empfohlen und du bist verutscht auf die 5550

Die 5750 tuts eigentlich bei nem 19" monitor auch noch dicke


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

Css,dods, gta4...

könnt ihr mir nicht einfach einen pc bei alternate.de zusammenstellen ? wenn ihr das habt dann einfach bescheidsagen und dann per mail schickn!


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

sry aber was ist dods?^^ ich werd alt XD


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

GTA 4 schafft die Karte nich........
Am besten gehst du mit Alternate in Kontakt ( du hast doch bei Alternate bestellt oder?) und sagst denen dass du die Bestellung doch noch verändern willst.

Und dann holste dir die HD 5770, die reicht bei der auflösung von 1280x1024 locker für aktuelle Spiele

Edit:
Ich mach mal ne Zusammenstellung 
Ach ja, willst du Laufwerk und Festplatte vom alten Pc weiterverwenden, oder wird der verkauft?
Wie viel Geld willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Kokopalme (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

ich hab dir jetzt schon 3 mal geschrieben( in deinem anderen thread, der auf das gleiche hinausläuft) dass du bitte die Doppelposts unterlassen unde den Ändern Butten benutzen sollst. Das wird richtig unübersichtlich.

So, dass musst jetzt mal sein.

BTT:

Bis auf die Graka ist das System doch in Ordnung. Nimm anstatt der HD 5550 die HD 5770


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ich zock selbst auf 1920x1200 alles noch flüssig auf der HD 5770. (Metro, gta, assasin2)
Die langweilt sich ja mit dem 19" ^^

wieviel geld darfst den ausgeben? dann könn ma dir vlt was zusammenstellen


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt mal nen Pc zusammen gestellt, der ist komplett!
Ich hab einen günstigeren und minimal schwächeren Prozessor genommen, und den Boxed Kühler genommen um den Preis zu senken.
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Edit:Gehäuse  ist Geschmackssache, da könntest du auch ein günstigeres nehmen.
Wobei du glaub ich bei hoh.de etwas günstiger bei wegkommst.

So jetz aber


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Jetzt fehlt der Arbeitspeicher 

Also wenn das geld schon knapp ist

würd ich nur eine 5750 nehmen, die reicht auch dicke grad bei 19"
und CM II ist für das begrentze budget echt ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen. 
Auch beim NT würd ich eins kleiner gehen, da langen selbst 400 Watt sowas von dicke...

Ist aber nur eine Meinung von vielen ... es geht mir nur um noch paar euro's rauszukitzeln. Ersparniss a. 100€ !! 
sicher nicht grad wenig für nen schüler (geh ich zumindest davon aus  )

Case :
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Aerocool Vs-9

Grafikkarte :
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - XFX HD5750

NT :
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...tromversorgung&l2=Netzteile&l3=unter+500+Watt


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Das is der richtige


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

^^Ne 500er(Blue) Platte von WD gibt's bei Alternate aktuell sogar für 29,99€ (nochmal nen 10er gespart)


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

hehe ok jungs, top die wette gilt ^^
wär stellt die billigste kiste zusammen 

Ich bin sogar der meinung das ihm nen Athlon X2 dualcore auch dicke tut. 
Hab meinem kleinen cousen (13) auch ne low budget kiste zusammengabaut.
mit nem C2D und ne gts250 und macht auch fun des ding


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ja, aber nen 4Kerner sollte es schon sein, im Moment reicht vielleicht auch noch nen 2 Kerner, aber spätestens in nem halben bis ganzen Jahr ist 4 Kerner pflicht ^^


Mit dieser Zusammenstelllung alle zufrieden?


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

mist ich find im system builder dein MB nicht?! ^^

wie gesagt, Grafikkarte lieber ne 5750, siehe oben und 
CPU auch nen tick kleiner 4x 2,9 ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM, MB, HDD usw wie bei dir. bin da nicht auf dem laufenden 
mit AMD chipsätze

So jungs, so ungefähr würd ich es kaufen wenn das Budget sehr begrenzt ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: RAM getauscht


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Also ich brauche keine Festplatte kein laufwerk und kein gehäuse!


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ja dann streich die dinger aus meiner Sammlung, dann kannst nochmal ca 85€ abziehn. 
bist dann locker unter 400€ aber hast dafür ne recht geile gamer kiste!

Kannst des ding selber zusammenbaun?


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

ich find das hier lustig^^
die zusammenstellungen haben was für sich


----------



## orangeGER (19. August 2010)

Ich habe umbestellt ! : jetzt sieht es so aus ich hoffe ihr seid jetzt zufrieden  

JBXXV1 Grafikkarte (PCIe) XFX HD5750 
HD1A72 Prozessor AMD Athlon II X4 640 
TN4M25 Netzteil Cooler Master eXtremePower 400W 
GDIR06 Mainboard ASRock 880GM-LE 
ICIF85 Arbeitsspeicher GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Bezahle 406,59* meinste das reicht für einen eiigermaßen pc?



roheed schrieb:


> Ja dann streich die dinger aus meiner Sammlung, dann kannst nochmal ca 85€ abziehn.
> bist dann locker unter 400€ aber hast dafür ne recht geile gamer kiste!
> 
> Kannst des ding selber zusammenbaun?




Ja Klar hab mein vorhheriges Schätzelein [1500€ wert] auch selber zusammengebaut leider musste er sterben  

Kannst ihn dir aber in meinen Fotoalben anschauen!


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

jo ich würd sagen passt soweit, 
wenn du noch die paar euro rausquetschen willst nimmst noch den AMD X4 635 und den RAM von OCZ.

macht ca 20 €^^

Aber mir ist wurst, ist dein geld oder das von deinen eltern ^^

@ole88


> die zusammenstellungen haben was für sich


Meinst des jetzt negativ?


----------



## Papzt (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Rrx das NT würde ich nicht nehmen. Das gibt schnell den Löffel ab
Nur zur Info


----------



## roheed (19. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Verdammt, 
seh erst grad das die 5750 nur 512mb ram hat ...
dann nimm doch lieber die 5770 oder eine 5750 mit 1024mb ram


----------



## orangeGER (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Na super warum sagt mir das denn keiner vorher? 
Ich ruf da bestimmt nicht jetzt nochmal an und bestelle um!
Dann kauf ich mir die so zusätzlich und werf die andere ind den Müll!


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

Also bei der Karte is das nich schlimm dass die "nur" 512 MB Speicher hat, bei deiner Auflösung wirste den wahrscheinlich nichmal mit Grafikmods voll bekommen
Von daher is das schon gut



orangeGER schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich mir die so zusätzlich und werf die andere ind den Müll!



Na na na 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also bei der Karte is das nich schlimm dass die "nur" 512 MB Speicher hat, bei deiner Auflösung wirste den wahrscheinlich nichmal mit Grafikmods voll bekommen
> Von daher is das schon gut



Sorry für Doppelpost ^^


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

genau so sehe ich das auch!
Schon allein die 5750 wird min. die dreifache leistung 
deiner alten 8500gt haben.

Die 5770 hätte evtl. das vierfache gehabt 
aber wirst a) bei CSS eh nie merken  und b) ist bei nem 19" 512MB auch nicht weiter tragisch.

Von dem her, jetzt laß dich erstmal überaschen bevor du motzen tust ^^


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ja gut, ich meine  wenn man schon einmal die Bestellung geändert hat, und dann auf einmal wieder enttäuscht wird, dann kann ich es verstehen dass er motzt.
Aber 1 GB bei der 5750 lohnt nich


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2010)

orangeGER schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich mir die so zusätzlich und werf die andere ind den Müll!



Willste meine Adresse? Dann nehm ich sie, bevor sie in den Müll wandert 



Nomad schrieb:


> Willste meine Adresse? Dann nehm ich sie, bevor sie in den Müll wandert




Alter Geier du!


----------



## roheed (20. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ja aber denoch alles welten besser als die karte die er sich 
zuerst gekauft hätte^^
DIE hät er wirklich auf den Müll werfen können XD


----------



## orangeGER (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



roheed schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch!
> Schon allein die 5750 wird min. die dreifache leistung
> deiner alten 8500gt haben.
> 
> ...




Hab aber 23" hab eine Auflösung von 1920X1028  Hab den Acer X233H!!


----------



## roheed (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*


oh mensch kerle, 
auf die frage hin mit welcher auflösung du zockst hast 
du gesagt 





> 1280x1240


Jetzt brauchst nicht hintenrumkommen und sagen 
oh ups ich hab ja doch nen 23" mit fullHD

Aber selbst dafür langt die 5750, falls du mal auf die dumme 
idee kommen solltest die auflösung deines TFT auch nutzen zu wollen


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Das kann jetzt nich sein oder?


----------



## orangeGER (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



roheed schrieb:


> oh mensch kerle,
> auf die frage hin mit welcher auflösung du zockst hast
> du gesagt Jetzt brauchst nicht hintenrumkommen und sagen
> oh ups ich hab ja doch nen 23" mit fullHD
> ...




Ja ich hatte die erst auf der einen auflösun stehen weil mir die hier also die neue Auflösung zu klein war aber dann habe ich gesehen dass die bilder auch ein bisschen schärfer sind!


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

hmm, naja, ich glaub kaum dass die 5750 für FullHD reicht.....................


----------



## Mischk@ (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

bad Company FullHD mit 5750, 19/30 FPS (min/max) Multiplayer, ohne Kantenglättung...

Der lustigste Threat seit Monaten...


----------



## D3N$0 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

ich glaube du wärst besser dran gewehsen wenn du dich hier im forum nie angemeldet hättest, da du die hälfte die dir empfohlen wird sowieso ignorierst... 
ne 5750 512MB und nen Full HD Schirm, na dann Prost


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Also ich kanns nicht oft genug wiederholen, 
die 5750 wird normal gut reichen!

Meine 5770 wurde mit falschen Bios ausgeliefert 
und wurde quasi auf ne 5750 beschnitten. 
Hab net mal nen unterschied gemerkt nachdem ich das Update
gemacht hatte ^^

Jetzt machst dich nicht unnötig verückt. Ich denke
du wirst mehr als zufrieden damit sein!

Und wenn nicht, denk dran wenn man was online bestellst 
hat man 2 wochen rückgaberecht! Ohne angabe eines Grundes.


----------



## orangeGER (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Habe eine andere Graka von meinem Vater bekommen und zwar die : 

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ach, er kauft dir die einfach mal eben?
xD

Naja damit hast du wohl keine Probleme mehr, nur das jetzt die CPU bremsen wird, und das Netzteil nicht reicht

EDIT:  Kanns sein das hier alles nur Fake ist oder so?


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

@ exx

hmm glaubst du die Dual 5870 wird fertig mit dem kraßen Ultragrafikgame Counter Strike?
Auch noch das source...uhhhh. Des wird sicher stocken ohne ende


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ach jau stimmt ja, Counterstrike hab ich nur als Screenshots gesehen.
Ich glaub das es noch gar keine Grafikkarte gibt die es sogar länger als 5 sec wiedergeben kann, oder es stürzt wegen 3000fps ab und es gibt glitches xD


----------



## Aholic (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



orangeGER schrieb:


> Habe eine andere Graka von meinem Vater bekommen und zwar die :
> 
> ALTERNATE - BUILDERS


Falls der Thread wirklich ernst gemeint ist, dann ist die Dual Karte (in deinem Fall) pure Geldverbrennung.

Zum einen wird an erster Stelle dein Netzteil nicht reichen, und möglicherweise in den nächsten Tagen anfangen "merkwürdig zu riechen".
Die Karte ist extrem überdimensioniert, solange du keine ordentliche CPU hast, bringt dir die tolle dual GPU Karte auch nichts, dazu müsstes du sie noch über die herkömliche Luftkühlungsvariante hinaus übertakten.

Da du bereits beim posten der Informationen über den Thread verteilt, Schwierigkeiten hattest, bezweifle ich doch sehr stark das die Sache mit dem Übertakten "gut" geht.
Falls dein Vater dir echt "mal eben so" eine Ares gekauft hat, dann frage ich mich warum beim restlichen System so gespart werden soll, das ganze ergibt irgendwie keinen - 0 Sinn.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

haja wir machen uns hier zum deppen, stellen ihm ne Low budget Kiste zusammen
und dann so ne "ohrfeige" mit ich kauf mir mal eben so ne 1000€ GPU.

Naja mir ist echt wurst. Aber er wird dumm kucken das das NT nur einen PCI-E stecker hat
aber seine GPU *1x6 und 2x8!!* braucht lol

Ich seh schon den nächsten eintrag....
Hilfe wo verbaue ich nun das 2 NT für die weiteren 2x8 pin Stecker^^


----------



## Mischk@ (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



orangeGER schrieb:


> 250 € gib es nicht eine günstigerer die genau so gut ist?
> Weil ich denke nicht das mein Vater damit einverstanden ist wenn ich mir jetzt noch nen pc hole !
> Vor ner woche habe ich mir erst das iphone geholt! :O


 

Aber kauft mal eben ne ARES...
Sorry, aber das echt daneben...


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Die Ares hättet ihr übrigends bei Notebooksbilliger.de  für 1099€ bekommen, also hättet ihr noch 100€ gespart, was ihr in ein Netzteil hättet investieren können


----------



## Aholic (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Interessant finde ich das er angeblich einen "*HP Compaq Presario SR5431DE*" hat.
Laut einem seiner Posts befindet sich ein Bild seines Rechners in seiner Galerie, das dürfte dann dieser hier sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/orangeger-albums-mein-pc-3304-picture53681-mein-pc.jpg

Möglicherweise hat er das Gehäuse gewechselt, denn so wirklich Änlichkeit hat das mit dem HP OEM PC nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Aholic schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das er angeblich einen "*HP Compaq Presario SR5431DE*" hat.
> Laut einem seiner Posts befindet sich ein Bild seines Rechners in seiner Galerie, das dürfte dann dieser hier sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/orangeger-albums-mein-pc-3304-picture53681-mein-pc.jpg
> 
> Möglicherweise hat er das Gehäuse gewechselt, denn so wirklich Änlichkeit hat das mit dem HP OEM PC nicht.





Stimmt, da hast du recht
Ist mir noch gar nich aufgefallen


----------



## D3N$0 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Oh man ich weis gar nicht warum ihr euch so viel Mühe bei der Sache hier gebt, man merkt doch das der Typ nur große Sprüche klopft 
Oder glaubt ihr wirklich er hat ne Ares? Der Junge Herr hat vorhin erst rumgehault als man ihm eine 5870 oder eine GTX470 empfohlen hat, weil die zu teuer waren....


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

@D3N$0

Er hat doch gesagt das IHM die 5870 oder die Gtx 470 zu teuer sei^^

Aber sein Vater hat ihm die doch aufeinmal geschenkt, das musst du doch verstehen  xD^^

Zufälle gibt es ^^


----------



## orangeGER (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Aholic schrieb:


> Falls der Thread wirklich ernst gemeint ist, dann ist die Dual Karte (in deinem Fall) pure Geldverbrennung.
> 
> Zum einen wird an erster Stelle dein Netzteil nicht reichen, und möglicherweise in den nächsten Tagen anfangen "merkwürdig zu riechen".
> Die Karte ist extrem überdimensioniert, solange du keine ordentliche CPU hast, bringt dir die tolle dual GPU Karte auch nichts, dazu müsstes du sie noch über die herkömliche Luftkühlungsvariante hinaus übertakten.
> ...




Wieviel watt sollte das netzteil denn haben? warum merkwürdig riechen?

Ich hatte ja sogar gefragt ob ich den pc holen soll! 
Acer Aspire G7710 Predator Crusader


----------



## Aholic (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



orangeGER schrieb:


> Wieviel watt sollte das netzteil denn haben? warum merkwürdig riechen?
> 
> Ich hatte ja sogar gefragt ob ich den pc holen soll!
> Acer Aspire G7710 Predator Crusader



Vermutlich mache ich mich grad lächerlich, aber was soll's, ich beantworte dir mal teilweise die Fragen.

Das Netzteil hat zuwenig Stromanschlüsse für deine Karte.
Solltest du es (wie auch immer ) hinbekommen, die Karte mit 3 Steckern zum laufen zu bewegen, wirst du dein Netzteil damit in den Tod reißen, da es einfach zuviel für ein 500 Watt NoName Netzteil ist.

Mit ein wenig Glück (oder auch weniger) _kann_ es weitere Komponenten mit reißen, sprich, im extremefall _kann_ deine komplette Hardware bei draufgehen.

Das _kann_ dann ungefähr so aussehen, oder im GAU auch mal so 

Zu deinem Acer PC, 
da du hier in einem Hardware Forum bist, kannst du davon ausgehen das man nicht besonders der Freund von OEM PC's ist, vor allem wenn man weiß was dort teilweise drin steckt.

Mit dem eröffnen dieses Threads, und somit dem einholen von Informationen bist du aber schonmal einen Schritt vom OEM PC weg


----------



## Mischk@ (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

würd ich mal mindestens vorschlagen für deine "ARES"
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 750 Watt - Corsair CMPSU-1000HX


----------



## Aholic (22. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ein 700 Watt Netzteil sollte es dort auch tun, is ja nich so als wären zwei 5870er so die Stromfresser


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

will der uns verarschen? etz ne ares gehohlt und n low nt und n fertig pc etc, junge werd mal klar und troll woanderst rum, alter schwede ich kann nich mehr vor lachen ich fall vom glauben  ab


----------



## orangeGER (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

:'( Aber was fürn Fertigpc?


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Also was in diesem Thread abgeht, treibt einem fast Tränen in die Augen. Ich habe unendlich viele Doppelposts beseitigt, kann den ganzen Spam zwischendurch kaum in Worte fassen und sollte das jetzt auch noch ein blöder Scherz sein, dann gibt es hier deftig etwas auf die Finger. 

Behaltet also die drei Schlagworte im Kopf: Doppelposts, Spam, Scherz
Es wird keine weitere Warnung geben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Ich blick auch net durch, also erstmal :


roheed schrieb:


> sry aber was ist dods?^^ ich werd alt XD


Day of Defeat Source 
Und zum Rechner:
Also für ne 5770 und nen Athlon2 x4 reicht auch hier mal wieder das gute Cougar SE400  *dicke *!
Ebenso wie für eine Ares ein Antec True Power 550 reicht 
Ich weiss gar net warum ihr immer so oversizde Netzteile vorschlagt...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Also was in diesem Thread abgeht, treibt einem fast Tränen in die Augen. Ich habe unendlich viele Doppelposts beseitigt, kann den ganzen Spam zwischendurch kaum in Worte fassen und sollte das jetzt auch noch ein blöder Scherz sein, dann gibt es hier deftig etwas auf die Finger.
> 
> Behaltet also die drei Schlagworte im Kopf: Doppelposts, Spam, Scherz
> Es wird keine weitere Warnung geben.


Och, warum? Bin grad über den Laber-Thread hier reingeraten, und selbst mit den 3 erwähnten bösen Wörtern ist das hier unheimlich unterhaltsam (naja, vielleicht nicht für Mods ... ). Na gut, damit mein Posting net wie Spam wirkt:


Ganz ernsthaft: Sobal die Ares ankommen SOLLTE: Ungeöffnet bei Ebay reinsetzen, und für die ~800-1000€ die du dort bekommen solltest bauen wir dir hier 'ne ordentliche Kiste zusammen, bisher haben wir uns zu sehr an dem engen Preisniveau für 'ne Zockerkiste gestört, da man für ~400€ nunmal recht wenig bekommt an komplettem PC, mit 'ner Ares als "Pfand" sähe das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## orangeGER (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Okay !
Dann baut mir jetzt eine Kiste zusammen ich werde mal schauen ob ich die Karte irgendwie an freunde, verwante loswerde 
Okay dann setze ichjetzt das preisgrenze auf 600€ und von dem rest der bei der ares bei rumkommt kaufe ich mir was anderes schickes


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



orangeGER schrieb:


> Okay !
> Dann baut mir jetzt eine Kiste zusammen ich werde mal schauen ob ich die Karte irgendwie an freunde, verwante loswerde
> Okay dann setze ichjetzt das preisgrenze auf 600€ und von dem rest der bei der ares bei rumkommt kaufe ich mir was anderes schickes


 
Verkauf sie auf ebay! Mit Rechung und OVP bekommst du locker noch 900€ dafür.
Mit dem Geld kannste entweder einen PC selber zusammenbauen, was ich in deinem Fall aber für "ungeeignet" halte.

Wenn du genau weißt wieviel du ausgeben willst, dann schau mal hier:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC Games Hardware

Damit unterstützt du auch gleich noch das PCGH-Team 

Was meinen die anderen? Ich finde das ist die beste Lösung für ihn. Kein Zusammenbau und nen netter Support von Alternate.

(Wenn er wirklich nen OEM hat, dann bringts auch nix die Teile da einzubauen. Wahrscheinlich nen Gehäuse was dann aus allen Nähten platzt. Auch das Kabelmangment wird er wohl kaum akurat selber hinbekommen.)

P.S.: Bin eigentlich auch gegen fertig PC's, aber bei Leuten ohne Erfahrung sind sie eben doch zu gebrauchen und die von PCGH sind echt nicht schlecht. Wenigstens ist da nix verlötet oder verschweißt


----------



## orangeGER (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Verkauf sie auf ebay! Mit Rechung und OVP bekommst du locker noch 900€ dafür.
> Mit dem Geld kannste entweder einen PC selber zusammenbauen, was ich in deinem Fall aber für "ungeeignet" halte.
> 
> Wenn du genau weißt wieviel du ausgeben willst, dann schau mal hier:
> ...



Warum ungeeignet?
Ich hatte lange Streß mit Schule etc. deswegen war ich nicht auf dem Laufenden was Hardware und Pc's angeht zusammenbauen ... wofür alles ist... reparieren... hardware... kenn ich mich bestens mit aus !


----------



## HolySh!t (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Klutten schrieb:


> Also was in diesem Thread abgeht, treibt einem fast Tränen in die Augen.


Ohja ich lieg auch fast unterm Tisch
Mach mal bitte, wenn du wirklich die Ares has, nen Foto von der, lass die aber bitte noch OVP. Falls du sie bei Ebay oder so verkaufs is OVP immer besser.. Also einfach die Packung fotografieren, sons glaub ich das irgendwie nich
Und mit den PCGH Pc´s bis du auf jedenfall weiter als mit den Predator von Acer, oder ne zusammengewürfelte Kiste aus OEM Hardware und nachgerüsteter Hardware

BTW: 1337 Post´s


----------



## Aholic (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ganz ernsthaft: Sobal die Ares ankommen SOLLTE: Ungeöffnet bei Ebay reinsetzen, und für die ~800-1000€ die du dort bekommen solltest bauen wir dir hier 'ne ordentliche Kiste zusammen





Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Verkauf sie auf ebay! Mit Rechung und OVP bekommst du locker noch 900€ dafür.


Was wäre denn daran zu schwer die bestellte Ares mal einfach wieder zurückzugeben? 
Dann braucht man auch kein ebay etc und bekommt den vollen Kaufpreis zurück.

Denn ich glaube nicht das der PC Laden um der Ecke mal so eben ein paar Ares rumliegen hat 

Aber najo, wenn du mit 600 Euro zufrieden bist, immer her damit 



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Also für ne 5770 und nen Athlon2 x4 reicht auch hier mal wieder das gute Cougar SE400  *dicke *!
> Ebenso wie für eine Ares ein Antec True Power 550 reicht
> Ich weiss gar net warum ihr immer so oversizde Netzteile vorschlagt...



Na weil er so plötzlich "angeblich" eine Ares hat, und dort wäre ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob das 500 Watt Netzteil reicht


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Also wie Aholic schon gesagt hat, gib die Karte beim Händler zurück, und nimm das Geld wieder mit.


----------



## Namaker (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Würde ich nicht machen, sondern sie eher originalverpackt lassen und dann in ein paar Jahren verkaufen, da dürfte dann einiges zusammenkommen.


----------



## Aholic (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*



Namaker schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, sondern sie eher originalverpackt lassen und dann in ein paar Jahren verkaufen, da dürfte dann einiges zusammenkommen.


Ist die Karte überhaupt limitiert?
Denn eigentlich gibt es sie schon ziemlich lange, und so gut wie jeder größere Online Shop hat sie lieferbar. Denen müssen die Dinger doch langsam mal ausgehen, trotz des hohen Kaufpreises.

Meist sind sie doch auch nur auf 1000 Stück begrenzt


----------



## D3N$0 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Die Ares ist soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe nicht Limitiert, ich würde wenn du wirklich eine gekauft hast, was ich dir aber nicht glaube, sie wieder zurückschicken und hast somit keinen Verlust gemacht.


----------



## orangeGER (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

HEEEE??? Wer sagt denn das mein Vater die gekauft hat ? wie soll ich die denn bitteschön zurückgeben wenn er die nichtgekauft hat und ich habe auch davon nichts erzählt das er die erworben hat


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Bevor das hier weiter ausartet, nochmals die Frage: Ist das ein schlechter Scherz, oder willst du dir hier wirklich mit der Hilfe anderer User einen Rechner zusammenstellen?

Hier behauptest du im Gegenteil zu deinem Post eben gerade folgendes -> #63

Wenn du also noch Interesse haben solltest, dann gib bitte einen aktuellen Stand ab und kläre die Leute ernsthaft auf, was schon bestellt ist, oder was du vorhast zu bestellen. Kommst du dem jetzt nicht nach und es wird weiter wild herum diskutiert, behalten wir uns vor den Thread zu schließen.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

@ OrangeGER
egal was du so alles über den tag verteilt schluckst, nimm weniger davon!
Tut dir wohl echt nicht gut. 

Wir haben ihm jetzt sicher schon 10 Rechner zusammengestellt.
Der soll in MM gehen und sich lieber dort über den tisch ziehen lassen als hier nur blödes
zeug rumzuspamen und drei mal am tag seine Meinung zu ändern


----------



## orangeGER (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

@Klutten ich hatte mir jetzt folgendes vorgestellt...

JBXXV1 Grafikkarte (PCIe) XFX HD5770
HD1A72 Prozessor AMD Athlon II X4 640
TN4M25 Netzteil Cooler Master eXtremePower 400W
GDIR06 Mainboard ASRock 880GM-LE
ICIF85 Arbeitsspeicher GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

@roheed: Du musst ja hier nichts machen! Wirst bestimmt von keinem gezwungen meinen Threader zu lesen!


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

doch der is so lustig das man lesen muss

ja nimm das so wies dasteht


----------



## Aholic (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Und du bist dir nun ganz sicher dass:

- du keine Festplatte mehr benötigst
- du kein Blueray laufwerk brauchst
- in deinem alten "Gehäuse" (welches war's nun eigentlich?) alles reinpasst
- du nicht später übertakten willst
- du die Kiste zusammgebaut bekommst und das bios eingestellt kriegst (wobei wir dabei helfen können, sofern du mit uns kooperierst)

- du dir im klaren bist, das Crysis Warhead nicht auf full hd 1920x1080 mit vollem AF/AA laufen wird
- du, falls du auf die idee kommst deine 5770er später gegen eine Fermi Ares  zu tauschen, ein 400 Watt Netzteil nicht reichen wird

Ajo, du dir nicht vielleicht ein neues Fahrrad kaufen möchtest, oder nen iphone? 

Ja dann, kannst du jetzt bestellen.

Aber nochmal klar und deutlich ausgedrückt, der Rechner sollte mit allen aktuellen Spielen klarkommen, jedoch solltest du nun nicht erwarten mit Ultra Settings und voller Kantenglättung durch GTA mit Enbmod, Crysis, Mafia II und weiteren Sehr Hardware lastigen Spielen hüpfen zu können. 

PS: Ich glaube bei Mindfactory gibts bei Bestellungen nach 0 Uhr versandkostenfreie Lieferung. 
Und check evtl nochmal ein paar Preismaschinen, Alternate ist da nicht immer der günstigste Shop.


----------



## roheed (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Das ist doch (fast) die Konfig die wir dir schon am WE
zusammengestelt haben 

Kuckst du hier!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../113767-pc-uebertakten-cpu-5.html#post2127341


----------



## >ExX< (24. August 2010)

*AW: Pc übertakten [cpu]*

Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2127312-post40.html


----------

